# Compiled list of tools, equipment, alchemical items from WotC books?



## Oryan77 (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a compiled list of things like tools, equipment, alchemical items, ect ect taken from all the 3e WotC books?

I was thinking how I'd like to have a random treasure chart that included all these kinds of items. There's a lot of cool things throughout the sourcebooks but I don't know what really exists. And I never hand out more interesting loot other than the typical money, gems, & magic items. Something like this list would be really helpful.


----------



## Oryan77 (Feb 15, 2008)

I take it by the lack of replies that there is no such list available online?

How difficult would it be to create this list as a random treasure table?

People have compiled other lists from all the sourcebooks. I haven't done that myself so I'm wondering how time consuming this would be and if it's too overwhelming to begin


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree that such a list would be cool. There might be one on d20srd.org (or linked from there).

I haven't looked at the splatbooks to see if equipment is open content. If not, inclusion of that info (with full stats) might go against OGL?


----------



## Johnny Angel (Feb 15, 2008)

I should think just the item names and the page numbers of the sources would be kosher.


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't know how complete this is, but Crystal Keep has a list of equipment.
http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Equipment.pdf


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Feb 15, 2008)

amaril said:
			
		

> I don't know how complete this is, but Crystal Keep has a list of equipment.



Yeah, I love Crystal Keep's stuff.


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Feb 15, 2008)

Crystal Keep is OK. I find that it's usually significantly out of date.


----------



## Set (Feb 17, 2008)

I made a list for my own use of places to find Alchemical stuff (I was playing a Halfling Ranger with the Grenadier feat (PHB2) and the Shaped Splash feat (Races of Eberron)).  I haven't done other equipment 'though.

Places to check for Alchemy stuff;

*PHB 3.5 (p 70-71, 128-129)*
Acid
Alchemist's Fire
Antitoxin
Smokestick
Sunrod
Tanglefoot Bag
Thunderstone
Tindertwig

*Book of Vile Darkness (p 41-44*
Feather Powder
Festering Bomb
Weeping Stone
Agony (Liquid Pain)
Baccaran
Devilweed
Luhix
Mordayne Vapore (Dreammist)
Mushroom Powder
Redflower Leaves
Sannish
Terran Brandy
Vodare

*Libris Mortis (p 73-74)*
Brittlebone
Embalming Fire
Ghostoil
Liquid Night

*Races of the Dragon (p 122-123) *No Craft DCs listed**
Bitterleaf Oil
Ditherbomb (strong, weak or wyrm)
Fire Beetle Lamp
Sundark Goggles

*Races of the Wild (p 168)*
Leafweave Armor (also requires Craft (armorsmithing))

*Races of Stone (p 159-161)*
Blasting Pellets
Blister Oil
Hearthfire
Spiderlily Essence

*Complete Mage (p 134-135)*
Auran Mask
Crackle Powder
Fast Torch
Screaming Flask
Weeping Flask

*Complete Adventurer (p 118-122)*
Blend Cream
Focusing Candle
Catstink
Fareye Oil
Flash Pellet
Freeglide
Hawk's Ointment
Healer's Balm
Keenear Powder
Lockslip Grease
Nature's Draught
Softfoot
Suregrip
Antitoxin Capsule
Ironman Capsule
Leap Capsule
Stability Capsule
Strongarm Capsule
Swiftstride Capsule
Ghostblight
Quickflame
Quickfrost
Quickspark
Quicksilver

*Draconomicon (p 116-117) *requires Dragoncrafter feat**
Blood Elixir

*Lords of Madness (p 114-115) *requires Grell Alchemy feat**
Grell Crystal
Lightning Lance (magic item, requires Alchemy)
Greater Lightning Lance (magic item, requires Alchemy)
Silver Spear (magic item, requires Alchemy)

*Heroes of Battle (p 134-137)*
Acid Stone
Alchemist's Stone
Holy/Unholy Stone? (should require a priest, not an alchemist)
Tanglefoot Shot

*Stormwrack (p 108)*
Stinkpot

*Frostburn (p 78-79)*
Armor Insultation
Freeze Powder
Frostbite Salve
Ice Chalk
Melt Powder
Polar Skin
Razor Ice Powder
Whale Grease

*Sandstorm (p 101-103)*
Armorbright
Blackeye
Deep Draught
Ironthorn Extract
Keepcool Salve
Shapesand
Slumber Sand
Sunshade Lotion

Special: Oleum (no Alchemy Craft DC, but it seems like it should be craftable)

*Arms & Equipment Guide (p 32-35) *some repeated in Cadv**
Bladefire
Acid Bullet
Flame Bullet
Focusing Candle
Restful Candle
Clearbreath
Darkvision Powder
Defoliator
Dehydrated Food
Dwarfblind
Farflame Oil
Fleetfoot
Ghostoil
Gravebane
Hawk’s Ointment
Instant Rope
Longbreath
Motelight
Nature’s Draught
Polar Skin
Signal Torch
Sparkstone
Stonebreaker Acid
Verminbane
Vicious Bleeder

*Savage Species (p 46-48)*
Breathing Mask
Flashtube
Frostfire
Sculpter’s Slime

*Eberron Campaign Setting (p 120-121)*
Acidic Fire
Alchemist’s Frost
Alchemist’s Spark
Noxious Smokestick

*Magic of Eberron (p 139-140) *no Alchemy Craft DCs**
Bloodspike (defiling)
Bloodspike (glowbug)
Bloodspike (spatter)
Bloodspike (tempo)
Bloodspike (thickener)

*Faiths of Eberron (p 153-154) *no Alchemy Craft DCs**
Breath of the Devourer
Euphoric Sacrament
Flayskin
Mordrei’in
Silverburn

*Oriental Adventures (p 78)*
Eggshell Grenades (dust, flashpowder, pepper, poison smoke)
Flash Paper (moeragara)
Jade Powder
Liquid Smoke (ekitai kemuri)
Sleeping Fire (hinemuri)

*Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (p 96-97)*
Alchemical Sleep Gas
Disappearing Ink
Scentbreaker

*Dungeonscape (p 34-37)*
Acid Neutralizer
Bottled Air
Firmament Stone
Ghostwall Shellac
Lava Stones
Lockslip
Trollbane

*Drow of the Underdark (p 93-94)*
Bile Droppings
Darkvision Powder
Dwarfblind Stone
Shedden
Spelunker's Oil
Stoneburn Acid
Vilegrip


Dragon magazine 280, article Better Living Through Alchemy, has some great stuff.  Issue 301 also has a large article on Alchemy, but I don't recall it specifically.  Quite a few (perhaps even all of them) seem to be reprinted in the Dragon Compendium.


Places checked;
PHB 3.5 (p 70-71, 128-129)
Book of Vile Darkness (p 41)
Libris Mortis (p 73-74)
Races of the Dragon (p 122-123)
Complete Mage (p 134-135)
Complete Adventurer (p 118-122) quite a lot of ‘em
Draconomicon (p 116-117) requires Dragoncrafter feat (only 1 item)
Lords of Madness (p 114-115) requires Grell Alchemy feat (only 3 items)
Heroes of Battle (p 134-137) alchemical siege shot
Stormwrack (p 108)
Frostburn (p 78-79)
Sandstorm (p 101-103)
Arms & Equipment Guide (p 32-35) quite a few, some repeated in CA
Savage Species (p 46-48)
Faiths of Eberron (p 153-154)
Eberron Campaign Setting (p 120-121) 
Magic of Eberron (p 139-140) 
Oriental Adventures (p 78) 
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (p 96-97) 
Drow of the Underdark (p 93-94)

Of 3rd party stuff, the best one I’ve seen for a meaty and balanced selection is the Kingdoms of Kalamar Players Guide (p 113-116).


----------



## Oryan77 (Feb 17, 2008)

Great, this is a good start so far. Thanks a bunch!


----------

